# ‎10 Feet Of Tanks Under My Flat Screen



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

.......... I still have my 5-6in diamond for sale...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks nice. The big Rhom on the right looks evil


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Relaxing... Nice!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Cool setup! Instead of commercials you can just watch your fish. lol

Don't you worry about water damage though?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice, that big rhom looks sweet in that 125g. got any more pics of that beast?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

potential...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

You are going to ruin your tv real quick like that. The water evaporating is going straight up and guess whos catchin it.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like a nice setup, kinda agree that the moisture might effect the lifetime of the TV though


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I like the set-up of your tanks. But I dont like how you set-up the TV on top of your tanks. Both take away form each other. And the tanks make you TV look small....
just my 2 cents.


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice tanks, However the water can and will damage your television bro, But who cares right


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> You are going to ruin your tv real quick like that. The water evaporating is going straight up and guess whos catchin it.


agree with this...

sweet looking setups love the rhom, hate the background


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice Fish!..They both rock like a BLACK SABBATH concert!!...


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice rhom, congrats


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

would be distracting
...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

When you have a nice Rhom like that who needs a TV,right??LOL


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Awesome fish and setups









Reminds me of my old bachelor pad!


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys... the tv will be fine.... I set it up to where it should be ok when I mounted... have bottom of it covered and tank not directly under it


----------

